# Strength and endurance



## mac762339 (Jan 21, 2008)

I just started a new training regiment.I have been training a little heavier than normal and in between every set jumping rope for about 90 seconds rest for thirty next set and repeat. Was wondering if anyone could tell me wether this is gonna help or is it detremental.I am looking to get a little stronger but up my endurance. Have started doing more dead lifts clean and presses. Any opinions on this and if you could be specific as to why its good or bad . Thanks all


----------

